# Worldmark MF is up 5% as of Jan 1



## samara64 (Jan 6, 2017)

I got a letter stating that MF will go up 5% starting Jan 1, 2017. On June 1, 2016 we had a 5% increase already.

Normally they go up June 1 every year.

Does this have to do with new bylaws.


----------



## papanelson (Jan 7, 2017)

According to my records, they only increase dues once a year. The dues were raised by 5% in January 2016, same as this year.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 8, 2017)

If I remember correctly, isn't that the MAX allowable??


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 8, 2017)

nightnurse613 said:


> If I remember correctly, isn't that the MAX allowable??


Yes, after Wyndham took over, would you expect any less?


----------

